# does anyone know how to delete the"Likes & Interests" thing on facebook?



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

It's really annoying me. If you know how to change it back, then I'll love you forever :]
PS, if you want to request me, my page is facebook.com/yeliz.diril. 
Oh, and please say you're from SAS.
Thank you!


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Edit your profile and just delete them... Or actually they have that new crap now.

You click on the item in the list and an icon with the name will appear to the right. Below it should be a "delete" link. Click it, and it should disappear.


----------

